# APR Intake Manifold Pics.......APR Intake Released!!!



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*APR Intake Manifold Pics and NEW PIC!!!!*

Well boys and girls, it seems as though we will not be able to offer the new intake manifold this month and we have to delay the release to next month. We ran into an issue with barbs for the vacuum lines. We are having some made that were discontinued shortly before we placed our order. The fittings were available at the time of design but alas, they now have to be special ordered.
Here's some pics of the machined manifolds complete with everything but the fittings and t.b. attached. We have the ability to powder coat or clear coat as an option if you guys want to order them that way! Enjoy!


















_Modified by [email protected] at 9:31 AM 7-12-2006_


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

Keith, if you guys are so close to production perhaps you can share some information on pricing, and a list of hardware that would come with the kit, or be required. Stock TB, aftermarket TB? Z flow FMIC, Wiring exstensions, injector bosses. (Why didnt you just machine these in).


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Yea, an aftermarket TB would be hot...
Def. want to know if software will be updated to take advantage of this... (I love my APR 93 program)


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

Not that I'll ever buy this, but I'm willing to bet APR will post dynos in no time. ABD, you guys paying attention????


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ([email protected])*

My only question is at what point do you see the stock throttle body becoming a restriction?


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_My only question is at what point do you see the stock throttle body becoming a restriction? 

probably at numbers far higher than 99% of people will see.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ([email protected])*

Ok!...so whose making the adaptor plates for the stock TB


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (GT-ER)*

Nice Keith http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ps - i haven't heard from you yet? where is my email?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (shotofgmplease)*

Are these only with the TB on the driver's side or some in the stock location?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (Hetzen)*

Nope drivers side!...


----------



## DiB (Nov 25, 2004)

I wondered what the hold up was. Are you going to have dynos for stock and stage 3? I'm just curious to see what gains there are and where they are at.


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk’s Wagon* »_
My only question is, when am I gonna expect my manifold, and I don't want to hear anymore BS lies about delivery dates.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Ok Im slightly baffled..You get the APR Stage 3, APR FMIC, and then you want the APR Intake Manifold but they make it drivers side so you cant use their intercooler with it? Does that not make sense to anyone else?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_Ok Im slightly baffled..You get the APR Stage 3, APR FMIC, and then you want the APR Intake Manifold but they make it drivers side so you cant use their intercooler with it? Does that not make sense to anyone else?

I'm sure something as simply as pipeing will be available.


----------



## corrado94 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk’s Wagon* »_
My only question is, when am I gonna expect my manifold, and I don't want to hear anymore BS lies about delivery dates.

That's the worst thing about these guys 1) they have great products for sure , 2) customer service is getting alot better since keith but 3) products to the market place is poor , poor , poor







. Don't tell me about outside vendors and all , i worked in manufacturing for many years and the squeaky wheel gets the grease .







Bob.G


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_Ok Im slightly baffled..You get the APR Stage 3, APR FMIC, and then you want the APR Intake Manifold but they make it drivers side so you cant use their intercooler with it? Does that not make sense to anyone else?

it's same IC, they just turn around the bottom end tank.


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (Wolk's Wagon)*

If I lived as close as you are to them, I'd drive up there, walk in (Texas style), grap one (they're in the back, by the CNC machine) and on the way out I'd tell them {I'll send you a check in 2 weeks}


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ( 18bora)*

i wish the TB was on the passenger side.


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (Don R)*

Yeah looks freakn' sweet. Reverse TB set up for cleaner intercooler pipes! 
Got any before and after dyno sheets?


----------



## corrado94 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well boys and girls, it seems as though we will not be able to offer the new intake manifold this month and we have to delay the release to next month. We ran into an issue with barbs for the vacuum lines. We are having some made that were discontinued shortly before we placed our order. The fittings were available at the time of design but alas, they now have to be special ordered.

 Sam help these guys out please , i just looked and there 3 pages of hoses barbs at your job http://www.mcmaster.com/







Bob.G


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ([email protected])*

" If I lived as close as you are to them, I'd drive up there, walk in (Texas style), grap one (they're in the back, by the CNC machine) and on the way out I'd tell them {I'll send you a check in 2 weeks} "


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (Hassenpfeffer)*

I'm still trying to figure out why the hell APR decided to put the TB on the driver's side. It would make more sense to keep it on the passenger side for previous purchasers of the APR FMIC. In the sales world, we refer to this as a "repeat customer." So I guess they won't eb selling one to me then eh?









I guess you can't be an engineer and know anything about marketing?


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Any chance you there will be an intake manifold offered with the throttle body located in the middle of the manifold for us longitudinal folks?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_I'm still trying to figure out why the hell APR decided to put the TB on the driver's side. It would make more sense to keep it on the passenger side for previous purchasers of the APR FMIC. In the sales world, we refer to this as a "repeat customer." So I guess they won't eb selling one to me then eh?








I guess you can't be an engineer and know anything about marketing?










...aside from its design intent I believe APR is trying target another market...


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ( 18bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by * 18bora* »_If I lived as close as you are to them, I'd drive up there, walk in (Texas style), grap one (they're in the back, by the CNC machine) and on the way out I'd tell them {I'll send you a check in 2 weeks}

Or I could do it for you.







The mani's have been up there for weeks.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (SHUMopper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHUMopper* »_i wish the TB was on the passenger side.


Just turn it around.... And oval is an oval in the end....








I think they are making both driverside and passenger sides manifolds I thought...


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Or I could do it for you.







The mani's have been up there for weeks. 

I just picture adam up there with camoflage and a 150 mm zoom lens spying on the apr guys.


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (enginerd)*

lol


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_I just picture adam up there with camoflage and a 150 mm zoom lens spying on the apr guys.









Nah, their store front is all mirror tinted glass, you just go at night when the lights are still on and they can't see you from the inside.


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (judoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judoGTI* »_Just turn it around.... And oval is an oval in the end....








I think they are making both driverside and passenger sides manifolds I thought...









IC piping is my concern.....
it would be nice if they produced a passenger side manifold.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Nah, their store front is all mirror tinted glass, you just go at night when the lights are still on and they can't see you from the inside.









Now I can picture Adam with his cheeks pressed against the outer side of their windows.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (ruso)*

Which cheeks? BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## corrado94 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_
...aside from its design intent I believe APR is trying target another market...








 
Nah if you see this manifold and the RS4 TB in place there is really would be no room on the passenger side for this TB , piping , etc , thou having it on the passenger side would be ideal for sure.







Bob.G


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (corrado94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado94* »_ Nah if you see this manifold and the RS4 TB in place there is really would be no room on the passenger side for this TB , piping , etc , thou having it on the passenger side would be ideal for sure.







Bob.G

Would the TB make contact with the alternator or something?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (ruso)*

I think without removing the windshield washer reservoir, there just isn't room for piping. I ditched mine a long time ago, but that's not how APR works.


----------



## corrado94 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
Would the TB make contact with the alternator or something?








 
nah you would have to take out the WW bottle like adam said and try routing the piping down threw the fender area . This TB and the hose / piping is huge . Im guess but the TB looked about 3 "+ and piping is 3 1/2- 4"







Bob.G


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (corrado94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado94* »_ 
nah you would have to take out the WW bottle like adam said and try routing the piping down threw the fender area . This TB and the hose / piping is huge . Im guess but the TB looked about 3 "+ and piping is 3 1/2- 4"







Bob.G

Which brings me back to......

_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_My only question is at what point do you see the stock throttle body becoming a restriction?


----------



## ricecopvwdave (Jan 7, 2005)

Almost everything is a restriction. Just depends on how much.
20VTurbo's (Frenchy) is high 4's on stock manifold/TB/Head. Granted, thats race fuel and alot of boost and timing.
But other than that, I dont know.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (ricecopvwdave)*

High 4 what?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

high 400whp I assume


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Makes sense. Damn ricecops. lol


----------



## ricecopvwdave (Jan 7, 2005)

High 4 second quarter mile.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

I guess this design with the slot will also be a restriction...


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

looks like the slot will discharge right into the sides of the protruding runners


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_looks like the slot will discharge right into the sides of the protruding runners

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## monster007 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (Don R)*

OOh crap! Look at that restrictive intake, dude you have a slot in there.


----------



## eyco (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ([email protected])*

work's for me







me want one!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (eyco)*

I personally do not see the point of this manifold except the fact that it is a big port manifold for a TB on the drivers side
Except for that it looks like the plenum is not much bigger if bigger at all than the original manifold and dos not have the use of velocity stacks 
There for I really don’t see the point 








p.s
Don I have a cool transparent picture of a CAD manifold I did as well








……and it has a restrictive slot



















_Modified by talx at 1:41 PM 2-4-2006_


----------



## Bastard (Jul 3, 2003)

Look. Normally im as hard on these guys as the worst of you.
But in this case... APR doesnt owe us a manifold. They will release it when they are good and ready. 

Its not like they have been stringing people along and taking preorders for a year like certain OTHER people.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

I think it's great that they're offering a manifold...There really isn't any good quality cast intake mani's other than the dahlback's.
It's too bad tho the hosebarbs held them up...Sometimes it's not the vendor's fault but the suppliers...perhaps time to find a different one


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*

how hard could it be to set a lathe up on barpull, and crank out like 42000 barbs a week?







APR does have a full macine shop, correct?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ( 18bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by * 18bora* »_









lol nice pick sam

Looks good Keith http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a feeling that this intake mani is gonna rape our walets.


----------



## JuniorMcNasty (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_Ok!...so whose making the adaptor plates for the stock TB















Do it !


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (eyco)*

here ya go Eyco


















_Modified by badger5 at 10:20 PM 2-5-2006_


----------



## eyco (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (badger5)*

looking good bill







how's your new setup BTW?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (eyco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eyco* »_looking good bill







how's your new setup BTW?

was ok, now had some parts melted on dyno
had better weeks.


----------



## eddiek (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Hassenpfeffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hassenpfeffer* »_I have a feeling that this intake mani is gonna rape our walets.









Any Ball Park prices?


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (eddiek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eddiek* »_Any Ball Park prices? 

Left leg, *and* a testicle


----------



## eddiek (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_
Left leg, *and* a testicle









True... But if it gives HP, it's worth it. Most of the current Mani's are between 375 to 500. I just hope the HP gains are better then the rest of them and sell for a reasonable price.


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (eddiek)*

I wish APR checked this site more often....i want to know a price


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (JTGTI)*

Why don't you guys IM Keith?


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (JTGTI)*

I got quoted a price without TB since I'm DBC, and since I don't know if that's going to be THE price, I'll just say that it was more that the ABD and less than the Dahlback. I believe they plan on selling them with the TB though.......


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (eddiek)*

The only reason I see buying this mani is if your making at the very least 320 to 350 WHP. I dont see any benefit or the logic when it comes to cost vs effective HP gains. The stock 1.8t mani flows pretty well. I hope to make serious power in the very near future and if I pick up one of these APR manis I will do a before and after dyno run to see whats what http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm guessing with the TB expect to pay over a $G


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ([email protected])*

Are they ready yet?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ( 18bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by * 18bora* »_Are they ready yet?

You already have one you silly rabbit.


----------



## VW LVR (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (JTGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTGTI* »_I wish APR checked this site more often....i want to know a price 

likewise! wish I woulda asked when i called them the other day!


----------



## ADDO (Oct 28, 2004)

Whats the score with shipping price ect im getting remapped soon and would like to upgrade the intake manifold before then.

What other options do i have.
ABD is cheap but its handed the wrong way:
http://abdracing.com/Merchant2...NTM.1
Dalhback is to tall:
http://www.dahlbackracing.se/english/main.asp
Custom intake manifolds. I've seen alot of very good designs but nothing has gone into production yet 
Please can you advise.
My tunner Jabba sport does a good one but its more than i wanted to spend.



_Modified by ADDO at 9:48 AM 5-23-2006_


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (ADDO)*

I'd definitely rock one of these if the TB could stay in the original location, i cant justifying removing my fmic and buying a new one at a higher price just for the intake manifold.


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (igotaprestent4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *igotaprestent4u* »_I'd definitely rock one of these if the TB could stay in the original location, i cant justifying removing my fmic and buying a new one at a higher price just for the intake manifold.

i mean..you could always sell the fmic you have now.....right?


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (shotofgmplease)*

Has the runner size been increased over the OEM, or has just the plenum been changed??


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (shotofgmplease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shotofgmplease* »_
i mean..you could always sell the fmic you have now.....right?


yea i could, but then i would take a loss on the selling price, and would have to buy APRs more expensive Z-flow FMIC, 
it would be much more cost effective to me (and probably many others with big turbo setups) to keep their TBs where they are now and just purschase the manifold for about ~1k rather than to go through the hassle of uninstalling/selling current fmic, installing new fmic + piping, and purchasing the mani.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (igotaprestent4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *igotaprestent4u* »_yea i could, but then i would take a loss on the selling price, and would have to buy APRs more expensive Z-flow FMIC, 
it would be much more cost effective to me (and probably many others with big turbo setups) to keep their TBs where they are now and just purschase the manifold for about ~1k rather than to go through the hassle of uninstalling/selling current fmic, installing new fmic + piping, and purchasing the mani.

You gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (igotaprestent4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *igotaprestent4u* »_

yea i could, but then i would take a loss on the selling price, and would have to buy APRs more expensive Z-flow FMIC, 
it would be much more cost effective to me (and probably many others with big turbo setups) to keep their TBs where they are now and just purschase the manifold for about ~1k rather than to go through the hassle of uninstalling/selling current fmic, installing new fmic + piping, and purchasing the mani.

boo hoo
when it comes to modding cars, there's always gonna be a time were you have to cut your losses and deal with it.


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (QU1KGTI)*

im not cutting any losses to deal with it, if they make it so i can keep my current fmic ill most likely buy it, if not then no. There are plenty of options out there including custom that work great too.


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (igotaprestent4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *igotaprestent4u* »_im not cutting any losses to deal with it, if they make it so i can keep my current fmic ill most likely buy it, if not then no. There are plenty of options out there including custom that work great too.

hey bro...looks like you'll be going custom.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (shotofgmplease)*

Im thinking the same thing here. 
If I want the mani i need to sell my $1000 FMIC to the lowballer vortex bastards who will only give me $500. And I need to fab up some new piping for my WI. 
Then $1000 on a new FMIC, and ~$1300 on the intake mani. 
Total cost of intake mani = $1800+ time + labor + fabricating















A nice custom pass side IMF with AEB runners for ~$750 would be schweet
hell for $1800 I could get a cheapo tig welder and practice. 


_Modified by enginerd at 10:37 AM 5-25-2006_


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_If I want the mani i need to sell my $1000 FMIC to the lowballer vortex bastards who will only give me $500.










I would never pay over $1000 for an intake manifold...I would just upgrade the turbo for that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_








I would never pay over $1000 for an intake manifold...I would just upgrade the turbo for that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You will be paying more than that for an new bottom end very soon


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_
You will be paying more than that for an new bottom end very soon
















Quit saying that.


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_








I would never pay over $1000 for an intake manifold...I would just upgrade the turbo for that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

like that suprises me from someone who won't buy BT software. regardless, it's working for you. why change right?


----------



## Cptmorgemaker (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (shotofgmplease)*

How much are these bad boys runnign for price cause already running TT mani so be awsome


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (Cptmorgemaker)*

Any update on this thing? Might be good idea since almost 20 people are about to purchase another intake manifold I know of (including me). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Impatient


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ( 18bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by * 18bora* »_If I lived as close as you are to them, I'd drive up there, walk in (Texas style), grap one (they're in the back, by the CNC machine) and on the way out I'd tell them {I'll send you a check in 2 weeks}


2 MORE WEEKS


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (Midnight_1.8T)*

Keith just told me shipping next week...hmm...


----------



## euro 20v (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (black2001aww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black2001aww* »_Keith just told me shipping next week...hmm...

shipping to me..........







j/k


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ( euro 20v)*

I don't know, $1200 is a lot for 20hp. I'm almost convinced to go for the 007 manifold for 1/2 the price with the same reported power? And not have to change out my FMIC. Thoughts?


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (black2001aww)*

Now I'm hearing the APR manifold is good for almost 50hp? Could this be true?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (black2001aww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black2001aww* »_Now I'm hearing the APR manifold is good for almost 50hp? Could this be true?









No, it was 36 on Sam's car. And that's with the throttle body too. And you wouldn't have to change your FMIC with the monster intake, since it can be made for either side throttle. Twice the price, maybe a few more horses, you decide.


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
No, it was 36 on Sam's car. And that's with the throttle body too. And you wouldn't have to change your FMIC with the monster intake, since it can be made for either side throttle. Twice the price, maybe a few more horses, you decide. 

Monster intake meaning the 007 one on elitedubs, right? I understand it's for either side throttle body which is great! No need to change FMIC. I'm not trying to bash APR in any way, I have their stage3+ kit and exhaust which function wonderfully. I'm just trying to reason a little sanity. If it's $1500 for 36whp plus upgrading intercoolers for another $600 with selling your old one, than that seems abit insane to me. But like they said maybe this modification is geared more for the TT crowd than us.










_Modified by black2001aww at 10:52 PM 6-27-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
No, it was 36 on Sam's car. And that's with the throttle body too. And you wouldn't have to change your FMIC with the monster intake, since it can be made for either side throttle. Twice the price, maybe a few more horses, you decide. 

36whp which is I am an idiot.










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:38 PM 6-27-2006_


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ([email protected])*

is that 28% driveline loss? Not good with math n stuff







.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (black2001aww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black2001aww* »_is that 28% driveline loss? Not good with math n stuff







.

I guess the sales position is getting to me, lol (hyperbole). I keep remembering 50 instead of 40.


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ([email protected])*

didnt he also change to a big port head at the same time as installing the manifold and stuff?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (Midnight_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Midnight_1.8T* »_didnt he also change to a big port head at the same time as installing the manifold and stuff?
 
Nope still a small port head on Sam's car .







Bob.G


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (rracerguy717)*

I think there was some port matching done though. Just port matching alone can be worth some ponies


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Nope still a small port head on Sam's car .







Bob.G

Are you sure? I don't really think we would have put the mani on and not port matched it. Everyone here remembers yes.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
36whp which is I am an idiot.









_Modified by [email protected] at 6:38 PM 6-27-2006_


















_Modified by badger5 at 5:21 PM 6-28-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_
I think there was some port matching done though. Just port matching alone can be worth some ponies

exactly!
Here's the deal,
It is a large bore design with NO velocity stacks, a 76mm t.b. vs. 5x?mm oem and we recommend a port match on the head that is approx. 13mm over to match AEB size. All the vacuum fittings are pressed in oem style and the manifold is cast aluminum. The t.b. is made by VDO, oem vw supplier and is an oem part from a different VAG application and mounts on the driver's side of the car, TT225 style.
They are available in raw casting finish for polishing or personal customization and in a black matte powder coat with the APR Motorsport logo polished and then clear coated.
For installation, we recommend our z-flow fmic that has an inlet on one side and an outlet on the opposite. The piping from the outlet to the t.b. must be custom made but is very basic. Anyone with a fmic that allows for the inlet and outlet on opposite sides will be able to easily fabricate some piping to the t.b.
This is the first serious offering in our Motorsport line which is a deviation from our standard all inclusive kits. The APR Motorsport line is for those that want to take the car further than a Stage 3 or 3+ provides or have installed custom turbo kits but would like to equip their cars with parts that still offer uncompromising quality as APR is famous for.
These are the products that some of you hardcore guys have been screaming for, and well hold on, here they come! Its going to be a slow process for the larger turbos, rods, pistons and head work to become available but that is where we are moving with the 1.8T. Also, our line is still going to be of premium quality and performance so be prepared to spend a little more than you will with other companies. You get what you pay for.
All in all, I am very excited about the Motorsport line and I hope through Sam's car we have proven that APR Motorsport will take you as far as you are willing to go. Sam is STAGE 1










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:31 AM 6-28-2006_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Are you sure? I don't really think we would have put the mani on and not * port matched * it. Everyone here remembers yes.

Thats what was done ( port matched ), but he asked what head was on there ( small or large port ) and its a still a small port . I HEARD that MAYBE next year upgrade would include a large port .I have 2 good big cores heads and i told Sam i would donate the one that im not going to use to him.







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Thats what was done ( port matched ), but he asked what head was on there ( small or large port ) and its a still a small port . I HEARD that MAYBE next year upgrade would include a large port .I have 2 good big cores heads and i told Sam i would donate the one that im not going to use to him.







Bob.G

I see what you mean, yesterday was a braindead day for me.


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ([email protected])*

I like more power... but not spending money... which one will win... tune in next week for results...


----------



## Ricky_Rockstah (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Or I could do it for you.







The mani's have been up there for weeks. 

since the bbq.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (Ricky_Rockstah)*


----------



## JcD20vt (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (shotofgmplease)*

polished would be nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
apr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (black2001aww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black2001aww* »_I don't know, $1200 is a lot for 20hp. I'm almost convinced to go for the 007 manifold for 1/2 the price with the same reported power? And not have to change out my FMIC. Thoughts?

The 007 is pretty nice and Im sure will give some gains. I personally think the new USRT manifold with large plenum, large runners (get your head ported), and VR6 TB will give most if all the gains of the APR for less than half the cost. I will have the USRT intake mani in my grubby little hands shortly and will have a dyno after that to prove gains. The VR6 or R32 TB are near the same size as the RS4 without being $$ and the USRT manifold can be made for whatever TB you want to use.
Granted, APR's market for this manifold was the TT crowd, but nobody wants to spend more $$ then they have too for HP gains.
Also, USRT is a lot easier to get ahold of then APR, I've about given up on them.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_The 007 is pretty nice and Im sure will give some gains. I personally think the new USRT manifold with large plenum, large runners (get your head ported), and VR6 TB will give most if all the gains of the APR for less than half the cost. The VR6 or R32 TB are near the same size as the RS4 without being $$ and the USRT manifold can be made for whatever TB you want to use.
Also, USRT is a lot easier to get ahold of then APR, I've about given up on them.


You believe all that without a dyno? What's the price on the USRT mani at this point? Also, the 007 mani can be made to accept any TB you chose. Regardless of all that, have you tried to get in touch with Keith? You must not have tried very hard, he's very accessible. Wolk's didn't have too much trouble getting the APR intake mani, why is getting ahold of APR about it so hard for you?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_You believe all that without a dyno? What's the price on the USRT mani at this point? Also, the 007 mani can be made to accept any TB you chose. Regardless of all that, have you tried to get in touch with Keith? You must not have tried very hard, he's very accessible. Wolk's didn't have too much trouble getting the APR intake mani, why is getting ahold of APR about it so hard for you? 

Yes, I have seen some dynos of the USRT on near stock engines are they were 16-20whp gains, Im sure it will be more on a bigger turbo setup like mine, that was with the stock throttle body and Im going to be using the VR6. If the 007 can be made to fit any throttle body that is great, then both 007 and USRT offer that option while APR is RS4 only. 
I have been building my engine and in the process wanted to go to a bigger turbo, possbly the RS from the 3+ kit. Keith did chat for a few minutes but then dropped off. The only way I have ever received good customer service was going to an APR dealer and have them contact APR, seems like the vortex, email, and phone are lost causes. But since I dont seem important enough for them to get back to me and no plans are in the works to get a stage 3+ on the market for the AWD. I'm pretty much set on taking off the stage 3 setup, selling it, and getting a pag-parts or atp kit; then going standalone now that my engine can handle much more than the stage 3 kits. Wolks setup is nice but I believe he also goes through an APR dealer (BAR Tuning in Houston) to get his parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_
Yes, I have seen some dynos of the USRT on near stock engines are they were 16-20whp gains, Im sure it will be more on a bigger turbo setup like mine, that was with the stock throttle body and Im going to be using the VR6. If the 007 can be made to fit any throttle body that is great, then both 007 and USRT offer that option while APR is RS4 only. 
I have been building my engine and in the process wanted to go to a bigger turbo, possbly the RS from the 3+ kit. Keith did chat for a few minutes but then dropped off. The only way I have ever received good customer service was going to an APR dealer and have them contact APR, seems like the vortex, email, and phone are lost causes. But since I dont seem important enough for them to get back to me and no plans are in the works to get a stage 3+ on the market for the AWD. I'm pretty much set on taking off the stage 3 setup, selling it, and getting a pag-parts or atp kit; then going standalone now that my engine can handle much more than the stage 3 kits. Wolks setup is nice but I believe he also goes through an APR dealer (BAR Tuning in Houston) to get his parts.


And in your situation where you are requesting something that is yet to be a released product and whereas your engine is of different configuration than what we are currently working on, the opportunity for aid in what you wish to attempt is even less.
Those that have received anything more powerful than the Stage 3+ have built their motors to our specs or in the case of Sam have had their vehicles here for an extended period of time. These customers have also taken responsibility for "At Your Own Risk" in some circumstances as well. The last we spoke was via pm whereas I relayed I was unable to schedule your car in for tuning on a Stage 3+ or something else, if I missed one it was due to delivery failure as happens sometimes, if I don't answer within 24-48 hours, resend please.
There is always someone here to take your call, M-F 8am-7pm, although it may not always be who you want to talk to in special circumstances such as yours but messages do always get delivered and I always answer pm's as I have the opportunity. I admit we need to work on our email response time, however and are doing so.
I also would like to aid in your situation as much as possible, the issue is timing. If you need any parts, lmk and I will get you some great deals. I really appreciate your support in the past and in light of that I am very open to offering support for your new project, it just has to be on our time schedule which I understand makes it difficult on you.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_And in your situation where you are requesting something that is yet to be a released product and whereas your engine is of different configuration than what we are currently working on, the opportunity for aid in what you wish to attempt is even less.
Those that have received anything more powerful than the Stage 3+ have built their motors to our specs or in the case of Sam have had their vehicles here for an extended period of time. These customers have also taken responsibility for "At Your Own Risk" in some circumstances as well. The last we spoke was via pm whereas I relayed I was unable to schedule your car in for tuning on a Stage 3+ or something else, if I missed one it was due to delivery failure as happens sometimes, if I don't answer within 24-48 hours, resend please.
There is always someone here to take your call, M-F 8am-7pm, although it may not always be who you want to talk to in special circumstances such as yours but messages do always get delivered and I always answer pm's as I have the opportunity. I admit we need to work on our email response time, however and are doing so.
I also would like to aid in your situation as much as possible, the issue is timing. If you need any parts, lmk and I will get you some great deals. I really appreciate your support in the past and in light of that I am very open to offering support for your new project, it just has to be on our time schedule which I understand makes it difficult on you.

Thanks for the detailed reply. I did send you a PM, but its not relevant now that I've changed my mind and goals with the new setup. I understand that you guys have a busy schedule and are an "in demand" shop. But being in demand puts greater importance on customer service and having stock on hand ready to ship. The last thing a guy thats dropping $10,000 into his car wants to hear is "thanks, but its going to be a few months". Just in the local car clubs that I associate with there are at least 3 people that decided not to go with APR for their BT upgrade due to customer service issues.
I take any BT kit or performance upgrade as "at your own risk". Any time you increase power output on an engine it decreases its lifespan. Not to mention the double and even triple stock numbers we are pushing. Hence why I blew my engine.
Maybe when wifey picks up the MKV or when the next crazy idea goes through my head for my car I will look you guys up. Thanks for your help and a great product.


_Modified by skydaman at 12:31 AM 7-2-2006_


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (skydaman)*

Just for clarification Keith, since this is a five month old stickied thread, is the manifold readily avaiable at this point?


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (QuickK03Crap)*

I've had one behind my desk for a couple of months now, waiting for a custom part and some time to install it........


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Just for clarification Keith, since this is a five month old stickied thread, is the manifold readily avaiable at this point?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (QuickK03Crap)*

Yes. They are readily available. I will be announcing the release right before this really big show thingy they tell me is coming up!


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ([email protected])*

I thought you announced it in March.







Good to hear that they're ready. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_I thought you announced it in March.







Good to hear that they're ready. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I think we did. The t.b. was an issue at 600 each our cost for the rs4 unit. The fittings were an issue as well, no screw in plumber type fittings here, we've rolled our own pressed in vacuum fittings for that oem quality.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (QuickK03Crap)*

So what the current retail price on one of these? Still $1200


----------



## Original_337 (Nov 11, 2002)

I saw the manifolds on monday, very good quality and the RS4 T/B has some Ron Jeremy girth too it. The powdercoated black mani. is hot.
Good seeing you guys again.


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (Original_337)*

At the show can I get a deal if I buy the manifold AND Z-flow intercooler? That would put me close to the $10,000 amount I've spent with APR.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (Original_337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Original_337* »_I saw the manifolds on monday, very good quality and the RS4 T/B has some Ron Jeremy girth too it. The powdercoated black mani. is hot.
Good seeing you guys again. 

Great seeing you too man! Stay in contact with us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (black2001aww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black2001aww* »_At the show can I get a deal if I buy the manifold AND Z-flow intercooler? That would put me close to the $10,000 amount I've spent with APR.









Please give us a call and ask for me to arrange this for you.


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Intake, throttle body, and z-flow are en-route in a brown truck bound for Maine. HURRAY! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (black2001aww)*


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What are the red bits underneath?


----------



## 20V1.8Tnut (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No provision for mounting the bracket that holds N249 etc.?








Even ABD manifold has one.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (20V1.8Tnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V1.8Tnut* »_No provision for mounting the bracket that holds N249 etc.?








Even ABD manifold has one. 

APR assumes you have removed the useless junk in front of the intake manifold.


----------



## Original_337 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_What are the red bits underneath?









If it's the same motor I'm thinking of, it's the eng. block. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (20V1.8Tnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V1.8Tnut* »_No provision for mounting the bracket that holds N249 etc.?








Even ABD manifold has one. 


that car has some more extensive mods than most that necissitate that location of the 249. there is fuel filter on the left side of the mani that requires some rerouting of some vacuum lines and fuel lines and such.


----------



## Dutch Manbutter (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*








so there are no bosses to mount the bracket though right? 
and those look like 550cc bosch in that? you guys have a file for that?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Dutch Manbutter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch Manbutter* »_







so there are no bosses to mount the bracket though right? 
and those look like 550cc bosch in that? you guys have a file for that?

there are mounting locations for the bracket just not used on this particular car and I'm not sure of the flow rate on those guys they are for the MS Level 2 which you can see more of at Waterfest or shortly after!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_Ok Im slightly baffled..You get the APR Stage 3, APR FMIC, and then you want the APR Intake Manifold but they make it drivers side so you cant use their intercooler with it? Does that not make sense to anyone else?

sure you can thats when you just get the Z lookin style for the audi TT they make, which also, has the swapped intake mani. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

I'm slightly baffled why this is deemed 'sticky' material. lol


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_I'm slightly baffled why this is deemed 'sticky' material. lol 
 because apr sponsors the 1.8t forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (t3t41.8tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3t41.8tgti* »_ because apr sponsors the 1.8t forum.

Simply put, yes, that is correct. I have the POWER to sticky whatever I want!!


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Simply put, yes, that is correct. I have the POWER to sticky whatever I want!!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Don R)*

arn't the RS4 and R32 TB the same size


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (20V1.8Tnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V1.8Tnut* »_No provision for mounting the bracket that holds N249 etc.?








Even ABD manifold has one. 


Man I can't believe they didn't put any mounting provisions, but they left all this slag on the bottom of the mani.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk’s Wagon* »_Man I can't believe they didn't put any mounting provisions, but they left all this slag on the bottom of the mani.

















We stand corrected. But what about those of us who dont have that plate in front nor the need for all those vacuum ports.. I dont need no stinking N249/N112/30' of dry rotting vacuum lines!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

You can cap them just like you would on the oem mani.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

r32 one I have measures 75mm bore. whats the RS4 one?


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_r32 one I have measures 75mm bore. whats the RS4 one?

Same


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_r32 one I have measures 75mm bore. whats the RS4 one?


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk’s Wagon* »_Same

Are the bolt patterns the same?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (skydaman)*

http://badger-5.com/bin/new-ib...).pdf


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*

OK, read the last couple pages here...
What's the price? ...and is it shipping...or is it still two weeks away?


----------



## euro 20v (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*

price is around $1200 and they are shipping as we speak
black2001aww has an install thread going that you can check out


----------



## Mattym1204 (May 16, 2006)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (QuickK03Crap)*

i know a guy whos has this manifold and put the new RS4 throttle body on it... the car is sick


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (Mattym1204)*

At $1200.00 doesn't it come with the RS4 TB?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (VariantStg3)*

We have both applications available, with or without the TB. If you have any further quetsions on this let us know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:29 PM 7-26-2006_


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have both applications available, with or without the TB. If you have any further quetsions on this let us know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by [email protected] at 7:29 PM 7-26-2006_

I didnt know without was available how much is that one?


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_
I didnt know without was available how much is that one?

I would also like to know as I would be using it on a motor with a throttle cable?


----------



## Cptmorgemaker (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*

1200 dollars screw that i would rather go buy a abd big bore one that is awsome lookiing all polished


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Cptmorgemaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cptmorgemaker* »_1200 dollars screw that i would rather go buy a abd big bore one that is awsome lookiing all polished

What are the comparaitive numbers on the ABD Big Bore?
Horsepower Gains?
Price?
Throttle Body used?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*

The Intake manifold WITH the TB is $1299, if you want the manifold WITHOUT the TB, that would $899. Let me know if you have any further quetions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The Intake manifold WITH the TB is $1299, if you want the manifold WITHOUT the TB, that would $899. Let me know if you have any further quetions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Glad the price(s) got down into a more manageable/reasonable price. Good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

Thanks for the pricing update. Is there a place on your website that goes over the tech specs for choosing a different TB?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

what bolt on gains does this part produce?
not talking porting heads to match, simple bolt onto a largeport head... whats it actually give you?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_what bolt on gains does this part produce?
not talking porting heads to match, simple bolt onto a largeport head... whats it actually give you?

Whatever the answer is, it's the difference between a small port and a big port head.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_what bolt on gains does this part produce?
not talking porting heads to match, simple bolt onto a largeport head... whats it actually give you?


bolting it on to a large port would be the same as porting a small port head, so the same gains on either basically.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
bolting it on to a large port would be the same as porting a small port head, so the same gains on either basically.

Port Match or complete Porting on the small port?...Just to clarify so potential customers know exactly what to prepare for and expect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Not sure if DIY documentation for porting the small port is included with the intake...will there be one?







I beleive having one would put the user at ease to meet the requirements of its use.










_Modified by Don R at 10:08 AM 8-4-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_
Port Match or complete Porting on the small port?...Just to clarify so potential customers know exactly what to prepare for and expect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Not sure if DIY documentation for porting the small port is included with the intake...will there be one?







I beleive having one would put the user at ease to meet the requirements of its use.









_Modified by Don R at 10:08 AM 8-4-2006_

I personally don't know the difference between port matching and complete porting. To me, if you are in there, I keep grinding away until all looks nice and uniform down to the valves.
You will never see install instructions for the APR Motorsport line. The Motorsport line is aimed at guys like Adam. The ones who like to figure stuff out on their own or have the resources/experience to do their own more advanced installs. We do not recommend installation by the end user at all considering that with our instructions, a Stage 3+ can be installed by almost anyone, the Motorsport line is not that. We recommend that an Authorized APR Distributor do all of the installs for the Motorsport or the end user is free to do them at their own risk.
APR Motorsport is a little different in that respect than APR.


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:20 AM 8-4-2006_


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

I appreciate the clarification http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ALMS-TT (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The Motorsport line is aimed at guys like Adam. 
*The ones who like to figure stuff out on their own* _or_* have the resources/experience to do their own more advanced installs.* 
 
Wow, can't believe the Dizzy haters haven't taken advantage of this lob by Keith.








Is there going to be a website update soon with manifold info?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I personally don't know the difference between port matching and complete porting. To me, if you are in there, I keep grinding away until all looks nice and uniform down to the valves.
You will never see install instructions for the APR Motorsport line. The Motorsport line is aimed at guys like Adam. The ones who like to figure stuff out on their own or have the resources/experience to do their own more advanced installs. We do not recommend installation by the end user at all considering that with our instructions, a Stage 3+ can be installed by almost anyone, the Motorsport line is not that. We recommend that an Authorized APR Distributor do all of the installs for the Motorsport or the end user is free to do them at their own risk.
APR Motorsport is a little different in that respect than APR.

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:20 AM 8-4-2006_

my question Keith, is the power figures claimed & reported for this mani are from what was a previous smallport intake, ported out to a bigport (ie significant enlargement), then your APR motorsports mani with RS4 throttle body was installed and a bhp gain was reported right?
The question is what the manifold does alone.. how much of the gain is largeport (or ported smallport to largeport dimensions) as opposed the manifold and throttle body.
More than one things changed so its not clear what this mani and large t'body actually contribute to the (was it 37whp!) gains?
You understand what I am asking yea?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (ALMS-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALMS-TT* »_ 
Is there going to be a website update soon with manifold info?

Keith when is that new Motorsport website coming that Tom was working on last year?







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
my question Keith, is the power figures claimed & reported for this mani are from what was a previous smallport intake, ported out to a bigport (ie significant enlargement), then your APR motorsports mani with RS4 throttle body was installed and a bhp gain was reported right?
The question is what the manifold does alone.. how much of the gain is largeport (or ported smallport to largeport dimensions) as opposed the manifold and throttle body.
More than one things changed so its not clear what this mani and large t'body actually contribute to the (was it 37whp!) gains?
You understand what I am asking yea?


The gains I quote were on Sam's car. We ported the head to AEB specs, bolted on the mani.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The gains I quote were on Sam's car. We ported the head to AEB specs, bolted on the mani.









So you are quoting gains for ported head AND manifold not just manifold then.
Why?
Whats the manifold do on its own on a largeport head?
got any figures?
For all we know the headwork gave 90% of the gains (picking numbers out of the air in my % example)


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
For all we know the headwork gave 90% of the gains (picking numbers out of the air in my % example)

 The head was only PORT MATCHED for there large port MS intake manifold , no head work or ported head was done .







Bob.G


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ The head was only PORT MATCHED for there large port MS intake manifold , no head work or ported head was done .







Bob.G



this gets more confusing.
someone else said ported from smallport to largeport.
Is the motorsports one bigger than largeport then? or is this just gasket matching?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (badger5)*

I assume Port Matched = Gasket Matched


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
this gets more confusing.
someone else said ported from smallport to largeport.
Is the motorsports one bigger than largeport then? or is this just gasket matching?


The APR Motorsports Intake has the AEB(Larger Ports) sizes on its runners. The motor they tested on had the Smaller Ports. SO, they matched the heads ports to their intake to do the testing. From what I read here they did not go any deeper into the head than matching. 
What they are infering IMHO is the intake will give you the above claimed gains on a AEB Stock head or a Port matched small port head. Hope this helps a little...


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_

The APR Motorsports Intake has the AEB(Larger Ports) sizes on its runners. The motor they tested on had the Smaller Ports. SO, they matched the heads ports to their intake to do the testing. From what I read here they did not go any deeper into the head than matching. 
What they are infering IMHO is the intake will give you the above claimed gains on a AEB Stock head or a Port matched small port head. Hope this helps a little...









thanks for that, which was my understanding.
The gains then were going from small port to largeport Plus APR M'sport manifold then. - ie more than one change.
Is there a dyno of AEB head before and after this intake manifold addition? (only one thing changed)
thanks
bill


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
thanks for that, which was my understanding.
The gains then were going from small port to largeport Plus APR M'sport manifold then. - ie more than one change.



NO its ONLY CHANGE was the M.S. intake manifold ( which has a large port head pattern ) and they PORT MATCHED his SMALL PORT head . Remember over here in the states the only car that came factory with the LARGE port head is early 1.8T passat ( 97-99). IMO the gains APR shows above would be the lowest amount and with a large port head it should be even more.







Bob.G


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_

NO its ONLY CHANGE was the M.S. intake manifold ( which has a large port head pattern ) and they PORT MATCHED his SMALL PORT head . Remember over here in the states the only car that came factory with the LARGE port head is early 1.8T passat ( 97-99). IMO the gains APR shows above would be the lowest amount and with a large port head it should be even more.







Bob.G



Its the port match bit (taking smallport to big port) which is significant tho to potential increased airflow is'nt it? - ignoring the intake manifold for a second. I know when my small port motor was ported to bigger (not largeport dims) it gained an apparent 15bhp, but lost some spool.
I guess I will find out what a manifold can contribute to the party combined with a bigger throttle body when I get my new one. - BUT my test is ONLY changing the manifold & T'body.
Manifold alone figs would make more sense to me.. but hey..



_Modified by badger5 at 9:47 PM 8-8-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (badger5)*

Not really. We recommend that the intake mani needs to be port matched during install. Its like installing a new turbo. If you install a new turbo, you need to install a downpipe that works with the new turbo. Then you dyno. Did the gains come from the new turbo or the new downpipe? Well, its a combination of both. More gains come from the turbo than from the new dp but both were necessary to the install.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

port match a smallport to largeport dimensions is a big step change or was it a gentle porting job as such.
no matter... the gains are unknown for manifold alone (port match for AEB req'd?)
new turbo new DP... yea and if they're the same size?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_port match a smallport to largeport dimensions is a big step change or was it a gentle porting job as such.
no matter... the gains are unknown for manifold alone (port match for AEB req'd?)
new turbo new DP... yea and if they're the same size? 

nothing is required for an aeb. the port match is to make the non aeb head an aeb size head.


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That looks like my engine bay


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
nothing is required for an aeb. the port match is to make the non aeb head an aeb size head.

thats my understanding..
its the claims for taking smallport to AEB dimensions AS WELL as the manifold which dont confirm What the Mani brings to the party. Anything? 10bhp? 15bhp? none?
36whp was on this thread earlier somewhere.... but thast for ported head AND manifold.
The standing question is What does the manifold give you?
Keith???


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (badger5)*

Here it is. If you don't port match the head you will create so much turbulance in the head, MAY actually loose power. I've had mine running for almost 3 days now and today felt like 15hp more than yesterday. If you read my post, all I did was add a smoothed trasition into my AWP head from the manifold, and it feels almost the same if not MORE than going from stage3 to stage3+. The torque and powerband are changed completely, spool up is almost 300rpm sooner. It's almost as if the powerband got shifter backwards and upwards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif APR for a great bolt-on addition I can swap over to any 18t I own for the rest of my life!


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
thats my understanding..
its the claims for taking smallport to AEB dimensions AS WELL as the manifold which dont confirm What the Mani brings to the party. Anything? 10bhp? 15bhp? none?
36whp was on this thread earlier somewhere.... but thast for ported head AND manifold.
The standing question is What does the manifold give you?
Keith???

Boy that Badger name really fits you...When you get on something you don't let go to easy...







...I am certain the mani is a good value proposition and it creates horsepower. It is the cleaniest unit I have seen and if they made the damn thing for throttle on the passenger side I'd already have one for the rabbit.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

we all remember reading the ABD inlet manifold questions..
I do understand that gains have been had for the combined matching of a small port cylinder head into the largeport mani.
For those of us with largeport heads however, the gain info asked is what does the mani give? Unless I have missed it, there has'nt been a figure posted by APR for this yet.
I have to ask why its such a difficult Q to answer. maybe they dont know yet, too soon or something.
as soon as they (or someone else) does then fine.. the bolt on gains will be known.
Its a simple enough question I thought. 
dont ya think?
I'll shortly see what gains a large intake mani with big t'body myself, and its the relationship of manifold & t'body to the performance gains.



_Modified by badger5 at 9:31 AM 8-11-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_we all remember reading the ABD inlet manifold questions..
I do understand that gains have been had for the combined matching of a small port cylinder head into the largeport mani.
For those of us with largeport heads however, the gain info asked is what does the mani give? Unless I have missed it, there has'nt been a figure posted by APR for this yet.
I have to ask why its such a difficult Q to answer. maybe they dont know yet, too soon or something.
as soon as they (or someone else) does then fine.. the bolt on gains will be known.
Its a simple enough question I thought. 
dont ya think?
I'll shortly see what gains a large intake mani with big t'body myself, and its the relationship of manifold & t'body to the performance gains.

_Modified by badger5 at 9:31 AM 8-11-2006_

Ok, let's try this.
If you have an AWP head and port match the manifold to the size of an AEB head you will make 40chp.
If you already have an AEB head, guess what!, you don't have to port match and you will make 40chp.
Did I finally catch on to what you mean?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

But you're basing 40chp off 36wheel/hub/crank/Dynapak hp? If you bolt the manifold on a small port head as is you won't make the power gains. If you bolt it on a big port head, you still won't get the 40chp/36whp because you already had the ports to begin with.


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_But you're basing 40chp off 36wheel/hub/crank/Dynapak hp? If you bolt the manifold on a small port head as is you won't make the power gains. If you bolt it on a big port head, you still won't get the 40chp/36whp because you already had the ports to begin with. 


WHAT? Dude, you are not making sense. Please read your post again...On a AEB they are saying you will make 40Chp Gains. That has nothing to da with the head is is the design of the Manifold. They are saying the intake make 40 HP over the stock manifolds avaiable for tranverse cars like the audi TT coupe 225.
You are saying if i have a big tube AEB intake the amount of power gains will be less than 40, problem is no stock AEB intake will fit in the transverse location and work with out modification, which by the way is what APR has done for you.
If you have a modified AEB big tube intake manifold already then this probably isn't the buy for you, but if you don't IMHO it's a great buy.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ok, let's try this.
If you have an AWP head and port match the manifold to the size of an AEB head you will make 40chp.
If you already have an AEB head, guess what!, you don't have to port match and you will make 40chp.
Did I finally catch on to what you mean?
















lol
you confirmed my suspicions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 















thanks for clarifying your claims.

{obviously a ported cylinder head accounts for nothing in APR tuning.}


_Modified by badger5 at 11:19 AM 8-13-2006_


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

is this intake manifold out yet and how much is it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_is this intake manifold out yet and how much is it?

it is available now to ship today and is $1299 with the throttle body and $899 without.


----------



## 1.8teeter (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cptmorgemaker (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_it is available now to ship today and is $1299 with the throttle body and $899 without.

IS that a joke or serious cause its not even big bore or polished or anything thats way over priced ABD is way cheaper and better it looks


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (Cptmorgemaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cptmorgemaker* »_
IS that a joke or serious cause its not even big bore or polished or anything thats way over priced ABD is way cheaper and better it looks 

Actually the ABD Racing Performance Intake Manifold is $499 for plain aluminum, plus an additional $100 for polished plus an additional $399 for extrude honed ported and polished inside. That equals...$998 without throttle body. So cheaper, you are incorrect. Also the APR one has large port runners thus increasing horsepower and moreso, torque.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (black2001aww)*

ABD LOL HAHA NUFF SAID


----------



## ZIVLAN (Dec 27, 2005)

Ha Ha, my friend has an ABD Intake Manifold.
It looks good, but i don't think it does anything, especialy with the stock turbo!


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Cptmorgemaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cptmorgemaker* »_
IS that a joke or serious cause its not even big bore or polished or anything thats way over priced ABD is way cheaper and better it looks 








Bwahahahahahahah








Whatever you're smoking, i want some......


----------



## bimmen325 (Feb 16, 2003)

a-utomatic
p-rice
r-ise


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (bimmen325)*

a - always
p - performs
r - regardless


----------



## bimmen325 (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (black2001aww)*

a-nother
p-urchase
r-equired
i know you have to defend the 330hp you purchased for over 8000oo+
did they at least give you a t-shirt? 8k and you still have to wonder if the srt4 in the next lane has any mods when the light turns green.


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (bimmen325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bimmen325* »_a-nother
p-urchase
r-equired
i know you have to defend the 330hp you purchased for over 8000oo+
did they at least give you a t-shirt? 8k and you still have to wonder if the srt4 in the next lane has any mods when the light turns green.









Somebody sounds a little envious...imo. Whenever I see a post like the one above it's either envy, jealousy, or a plain old mean spirit. Dude http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Oh and just for the record 339 x 1.17 = 397 Crank Horsepower...just for the record.


_Modified by VariantStg3 at 9:22 PM 8-27-2006_


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_
Somebody sounds a little envious...imo. Whenever I see a post like the one above it's either
*1. envy
2. jealousy
3. misinformed
or a plain old mean spirit*. Dude http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


Why do people always compare stg 3 cars or any car for that matter to cars they don't even own, it must be one of the reasons above.


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (bimmen325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bimmen325* »_did they at least give you a t-shirt? 

Yes, I have at least *8 free* T-shirts from APR.
And no, I didn't buy their kit for the free t-shirt.


----------



## vwbubblehead (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: ( 18bora)*

they are really nice t-shirts..what no coffee mugs?


----------



## bimmen325 (Feb 16, 2003)

not envy, more like unhappy that vw owners get shafted by tuners. i have plenty of cars that have turbo's . right now i am building a 1.8t cabriolet with a gt 2871.


----------



## ALTRn8 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: ( 18bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by * 18bora* »_Yes, I have at least *8 free* T-shirts from APR.
And no, I didn't buy their kit for the free t-shirt.

I did, and they sent me 2 shirts...1 Small and 1 2XXL ..I am neither that skinny nor that fat. Other than shirts that do not fit...the kit is great.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (bimmen325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bimmen325* »_a-utomatic
p-rice
r-ise


_Quote, originally posted by *black2001aww* »_a - always
p - performs
r - regardless


_Quote, originally posted by *bimmen325* »_a-nother
p-urchase
r-equired

A-nnual
P-ercentage
R-ate


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (bimmen325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bimmen325* »_not envy, more like unhappy that vw owners get shafted by tuners. i have plenty of cars that have turbo's . right now i am building a 1.8t cabriolet with a gt 2871.

Well when you get'r dun post up some dyno numbers and pics.


----------



## bimmen325 (Feb 16, 2003)

i will, i am not afread of the dyno unlike some tuners...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (ALTRn8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALTRn8* »_
I did, and they sent me 2 shirts...1 Small and 1 2XXL ..I am neither that skinny nor that fat. Other than shirts that do not fit...the kit is great.
















Did you get the new grey ones? PM me your real name and size and I will get one out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (bimmen325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bimmen325* »_i will, i am not afread of the dyno unlike some tuners...

care to elaborate?


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_care to elaborate?

I think he was referring to ABD. Sure Keith, I'll take some shirts! XL Please.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
I think he was referring to ABD. Sure Keith, I'll take some shirts! XL Please.









Not a problem! always happy to take care of my stage 3 owners!


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i never got any shirts!!!!








LOL


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (T-Boy)*

Got the shirt today... "the more you play with it the better it feels..."







Thanks Keith!


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (ruso)*


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (T-Boy)*

Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For APR and 18bora (sam ) for the nice write up in the oct issue of eurotuner from Waterfest 12 coverage . It showes off all of APR motorsports cars and new products .







Bob.G


----------



## vwbubblehead (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For APR and 18bora (sam ) for the nice write up in the oct issue of eurotuner from Waterfest 12 coverage . It showes off all of APR motorsports cars and new products .







Bob.G

who built that motor????????? apr? no....


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (vwbubblehead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbubblehead* »_
who built that motor????????? apr? no....








 
Some old school Air cooled VW tech with tattoo's







Bob.G


----------



## vwbubblehead (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Some old school Air cooled VW tech with tattoo's







Bob.G


air cooled lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif about twenty years ago!


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (vwbubblehead)*

Air cooled guys don't know squat.


----------



## vwbubblehead (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Air cooled guys don't know squat.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (vwbubblehead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbubblehead* »_









You're just grumpy, get back to work.


----------



## SnowbrdrVW (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*

Looks nice, is it out yet?


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (SnowbrdrVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowbrdrVW* »_Looks nice, is it out yet?

Yes, but I guess APR forgot to pay their webmaster.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (ruso)*

The Manifold Is available. I do apoligize about the website, but it is needing some updating







Just let us know if you have any further questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SRQ-gti1.8T (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_...I do apoligize about the website, but it is needing some updating







...

Um, yeah. It's 2006 yo.








Might I suggest at least a thorough and comprehensive update of the first page of this topic??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20vK (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (SRQ-gti1.8T)*

Keith, 
Could you please tell me what total cfm the manifolds can flow, and what each individual runners flow, for a given input of air. Been looking for a manifold for a while and this may be a solution.
Many thanks,
Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (20vK)*

Enough to make 50hp on a stage3+.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Enough to make 50hp on a stage3+.









Then why do Sam's dyno's show 36whp? Or is that 50 crank?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_
Then why do Sam's dyno's show 36whp? Or is that 50 crank? 

50HP, not WHP. Roughly your looking 35+WHP.


----------



## 20vK (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Or I'll put it another way!!
Can it flow the 1500cfm of air I will be producing with my setup? What would be the cfm distribution to each cylinder, (fairly critical at this level)
Thank you,
Rich


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (20vK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vK* »_Or I'll put it another way!!
Can it flow the 1500cfm of air I will be producing with my setup? What would be the cfm distribution to each cylinder, (fairly critical at this level)
Thank you,
Rich

Each cylinder should get the same amount of your 1500 cfm. Your engine opens the intake valves one cylinder at a time so whatevers in the plenum and any other air you can blow into it will reach the combustion chamber. The point of the big plenum manifolds is to keep fill ability optimized.


----------



## 20vK (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*

At higher rpms, doesn't this become a flow, in which case flow characteristics of the manifold are important? (10, 000 rpm). I've also got my own design for cams, so they are slightly different to the standard 20vt design.
Rich


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (20vK)*

Its definitely about flow but in a boosted application you are pushing so much more air that can naturally be accepted by a normal plenum the most important issue becomes smooth transition and velocity design for each runner. APRs mani has proven capability for high horsepower IMHO. I would have one of their units on my rabbit except for my need for pass side intake for now.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (20vK)*

Rich, you may have to look into a custom intake mani spec'd to your requirments. The APR intake is indeed a great intake but like you mentioned it may not be appropriate for your setup.


----------



## turbovdubber (Oct 8, 2006)

i am interested...hopefully this bad boy comes out soon!!! i hope that port/polish match isn't a 399$ extra as is ABD's


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (turbovdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbovdubber* »_i am interested...hopefully this bad boy comes out soon!!! i hope that port/polish match isn't a 399$ extra as is ABD's 

It is out. We have them with or without throttle body. $1299 with and $899 without. If you need any further info on the manifold, call the shop and we will be sure to answer any questions that you may have.


----------



## turbovdubber (Oct 8, 2006)

a little hard to call the shop from Balad, Iraq (i'm deployed right now). I will send u a PM


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (turbovdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbovdubber* »_a little hard to call the shop from Balad, Iraq (i'm deployed right now). I will send u a PM

Sure thing bud. I will help you as much as possible. Just let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiturbo85 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (QuickK03Crap)*

wish i had dough for a IM....


----------



## nidex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (QuickK03Crap)*

I'm not seeing this available for the AEB's on APR's website.. correct?


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (nidex)*

It's a nice addition...


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

where did you get the silicon hose reducer from that throttle body?


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (black2001aww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black2001aww* »_It's a nice addition...









WOW!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement (nidex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nidex* »_I'm not seeing this available for the AEB's on APR's website.. correct?

See how this is for transverse 1.8Ts, not the longitudinal AEBs found in B5 Audis?


----------



## puponair (Nov 22, 2006)

This question is a little off topic, but...
does anyone know if this intake manifold sits any lower then the stock one. The motor on my 03 has been raised to alow for the suspension to go lower, and the intake manifold is about 1/2 inch to tall to close the hood.(Really the hose coming off the top in to tall)
Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (puponair)*

can't you just rotate the TB if you are only worried about that hose?


----------



## jijohans (Jan 18, 2004)

When does this manifold come to A4 B5 AEB?


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (jijohans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jijohans* »_When does this manifold come to A4 B5 AEB?

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (familydub)*

Will it ever come out in a passenger side throttle body variant?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_Will it ever come out in a passenger side throttle body variant?
 
No because there's not enough room for the T.B. and piping on that side that's why they built it on the drivers side to begin with is what i was told . It would have def been a better solution IMO for the current stage 3/3+ or and APR inter-cooler customers .
If you are a current APR inter-cooler customer and DYI option would be to cut the outlet tank off the inter-cooler and flip it around and just make a new TB pipe IMO if you want to use there manifold .







Bob.G


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
No because there's not enough room for the T.B. and piping on that side that's why they built it on the drivers side to begin with is what i was told . It would have def been a better solution IMO for the current stage 3/3+ or and APR inter-cooler customers .

Theres plenty of room under my hood







I have a UG SMIC and plan to keep it that way!


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

mmmm......


----------



## djacidtone (Oct 12, 2003)

now that i have this puppy mounted if anyone has any install instructions for relocating everything that would be great lol


----------



## 1991 VR-6 JETTA (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (djacidtone)*

Relax rob it's all installed and everything is re-routed and it looks way cleaner than the one apr shows on their car


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and NEW PIC!!!! ([email protected])*

What is the better price for the APR manifold, i want my engine looks better than now 








Regards


_Modified by valverde at 4:34 PM 2-6-2007_


----------



## spoolin Sanity (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics, Looks better on MINE!*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by spoolin Sanity at 10:15 AM 2-10-2007_


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics, Looks better on MINE! (spoolin Sanity)*

That engine bay looks terrible. Half of it is missing.


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and NEW PIC!!!! ([email protected])*

hey guys, do somebody knows the real difference between a 16 V manifold and a 20 V manifold both manifolds are intake
Regards



_Modified by valverde at 4:20 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and NEW PIC!!!! (valverde)*

this topic is a year old.


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and NEW PIC!!!! (axlekiller)*

http://www.elitedubs.com/index...18996

heres a bit of flow data on this manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
edit: Sorry, the link was broken.... should be good now.










_Modified by silvercar at 5:11 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## LowAmg (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics, Looks better on MINE! (spoolin Sanity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin Sanity* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by spoolin Sanity at 10:15 AM 2-10-2007_


yea !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LowAmg (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics, Looks better on MINE! (LowAmg)*

damn man...just noticed u are from Ephrata....thought everything was horse n buggy out there


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

haha lol


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_haha lol

That's the best first post of all time. It would be even better if we knew what it meant...


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (jijohans)*

IM sent Keith


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

was just laughing at the comment on the horse and buggy...lol but yes it was hell of a first comment!!!


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

For those who can benefit ,and don't remember, these...


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and NEW PIC!!!! (silvercar)*

Nice looking manifolds










_Modified by Hybrid VW at 7:57 AM 4-9-2007_


----------



## arch_ed0421 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and NEW PIC!!!! (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_Nice looking manifolds








_Modified by Hybrid VW at 7:57 AM 4-9-2007_

very true...but the confusion grows more.
i plan on going stg 3+ soon...so this manifold is not included in the kit??
i also have a eurojet race fmic...from what i researched there should be no problem with the TB being on the drivers side after some pipes are fabricated...i hope


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and NEW PIC!!!! (arch_ed0421)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arch_ed0421* »_
very true...but the confusion grows more.
i plan on going stg 3+ soon...so this manifold is not included in the kit??
i also have a eurojet race fmic...from what i researched there should be no problem with the TB being on the drivers side after some pipes are fabricated...i hope

no sorry, the mani is not in the kit. if you add the mani to the stage 3+, please add rods as well.


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and NEW PIC!!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no sorry, the mani is not in the kit. if you add the mani to the stage 3+, please add rods as well.

Or just don't run the race gas program until you do.


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and NEW PIC!!!! ([email protected])*

i bought a few days ago a use APR manifold at ebay , but dont come with the throttle body and fittings.
There's any place to buy this








Regards


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (black2001aww)*

Hi i saw what you have in your golf, and i have a question , i bought the same manifold, but i dont have the throttle body , what year is the RS4 you get the throttle body.
i need to found a solution for this, somebody told me that the R32 throttle body works
If you can gave me an answer or a help i appreciate
Regards


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (black2001aww)*

can you gave me the part number of your Throttle body, i saw is from audi.
thks


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics and Delay Announcement ([email protected])*

hi i need to know the part number or the throttle body, or tell me where i can buy the part becuase i bought my Apr manifold at ebay.
If you can gave me an idea i really thank you
regards


----------



## arch_ed0421 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: APR Intake Manifold Pics, Looks better on MINE! (spoolin Sanity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin Sanity* »_








_Modified by spoolin Sanity at 10:15 AM 2-10-2007_


if requested can you also powder coat that manifold a shiny red? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

yes, we can. it will take a few weeks though.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

so those manifolds only hit large port heads right? any that will work with small port head?


----------



## Griggsey (Nov 27, 2005)

OK
I'm really interested in this manifold.
But I have a problem....may have already been answered, but i missed it.
I want one of these manifolds for my 20vt rallye.
The problem i see is that mine has been converted to run the T.B on a wire cable throttle. instead of the normal fly by wire on the 20v.
So will i be able to convert the bigger 76mm TB instead of restrictin it with my 5?mm converted one.
any help will be good..
Cheers


_Modified by Griggsey at 7:49 PM 10-14-2007_


----------

